# Post a picture of what you will be like in the future



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## IAmDisappoint (Oct 9, 2013)

OP stole my picture as I read the title.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yer Blues said:


>


I'm seriously sad that I probably won't be Gandalf when I'm older


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ but not pink, I don't think I'll ever do pink like that. I don't like the shirt either, this was the closest to an old woman in some kind of gothic/punk/industrial fashion crossover I could find... I feel like I'll dye my hair black when I'm older too, or have it completely white.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm seriously sad that I probably won't be Gandalf when I'm older


Well, maybe youll still have a chance to become a white wizard though? You never know.

I dont really know what Ill be. As long as its not this:


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Gandalf the White! :lol

Those are awesome, Persephone!


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

zomgz said:


>


marry me!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Either -










Or -










Depending if I can get myself out of this horrible, depressing rut I'm in.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Be afraid...

...or drop your pants


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Elad said:


>


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

either this.










or this


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

cuppycake said:


>


Positive thoughts! :yay


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Only because cremation sounds horrifying to me.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

It's blank because I haven't decided yet.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

cuppycake said:


>


hmm nice, but what does the 2nd picture mean?


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


>


Okay, this one wins.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Right down to de Cajun accent


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

infamous93 said:


>


I'm glad someone got it.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

monotonous said:


> hmm nice, but what does the 2nd picture mean?


I thought the balloons looked pretty 
But...."Happiness and hope" :yes


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hopefully.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cruising around on a sailboat, never staying at one place for too long, roughing the seas, exploring new areas.. I want adventure!










If I am lucky, and live long enough to benefit from nanotechnology then I would be doing the same thing, but in space (okay, really dreaming here)










I am the person you can't see at the helm.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Next year

(without the sexy bod)









I don't look to far into the future.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Cruising around on a sailboat, never staying at one place for too long, roughing the seas, exploring new areas.. I want adventure!














> If I am lucky, and live long enough to benefit from nanotechnology then I would be doing the same thing, but in space (okay, really dreaming here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know how this stuff tends to end... :yes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> We all know how this stuff tends to end... :yes


:lol

Yeah, there are definite risks involved.. but that is part of what makes it fun. I feel more alive when put in situations like that. Not to say I have a death wish, and am an adrenaline junky.


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

From dust to dust.

Although I hope to have some fun along the way.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

...including the movie reference scene...


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHa


Lol. :clap

Nice one playa. Real smooth. Lend me some will ya?


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Idealistic 

















Realistically


----------

